# 2 Girls w/ Cage & Accessories; 4 Boys ASAP - Michigan



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Country: United States
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Hillman
Number of rats: Six (Emily will make a reply on this topic for her boys)
Transport available: Yes - Can drive up to three hours. If you're farther away than that, we can arrange to meet half way.
Other: The bookshelf cage is available with a pair, as long as it's taken. More info below.
Preferred donation: None

Emily and I have to give up some of our rats for various rasons. First of all, we're going into eleventh grade and we won't be able to keep up with so many because we'll be focusing hard on school work. My mother is strongly enforcing this because she dislikes having so many rats in the house (she's nearly as cranky as I am on cage cleaning day). Additionally, money is an issue, and not only that, Emily is getting septoplasty - surgery on her nose to help her breathe better - and won't be able to clean the cage as often because it makes her sneeze. With seven boys, the cage gets dirty very quickly. Because her surgery is on the 29th, the boys need homes as quickly as possible.

*Alice & Zap*
Alice
Sex: Female
Age: Turning three soon
Colours: Chocolate, Irish marked
Spayed: No
Temperament: Alice is extremely friendly and social; she loves meeting new people and seeing new things. She's VERY intelligent and always on the go (her age hasn't slowed her down at all), so she'll need lots of time out to play, and lots of toys to keep her mind busy. She's NEVER bitten anybody, even by accident. Very well-socialized. However, she LOVES to chew - she has no inclination towards plastic, but enjoys fabrics.
Medical problems: None yet. She does have some whiffling, because I made the mistake of housing her in a tank for her first year or so with me. However, her age may mean future medical needs, and for that reason I prefer if she and Zap go to an experienced owner who will be able to afford future vet visits, even if distant.
Zap
Sex: Female
Age: About a year
Colours: PEW
Spayed: No
Temperament: Zap is very sweet, mild-tempered, and outspoken. She's curious, but not nosy like Alice is. She enjoys lovings and kisses, and she's very patient. Content to inspect small things or sit in your lap for a little while. She's very careful and gentle. She's a bit bossy, but she's not too bad about it. Zap does bite through cage bars. She doesn't chew, but she's very picky about cage arrangements and enjoys "cleaning up."
Medical problems: None so far. Like Alice, she has some whiffling because she was kept in the tank for a small while when I first got her, as well.

Will the group be split: No
Other: I'd prefer if Zap and Alice could go to a home with rats that are around Zap's age or younger.

[align=center]Pictures









"What do you mean my nose is big?"









Quite a charming face









Climbing trees is hard work!


The Cage










This isn't the cage as it is now, but it shows it accurately enough.[/align]

The dimensions are: 25" wide, 11" deep, 6' tall.
All of the shelves but the third one down can be removed for cleaning. They have stick-on linoleum tiles applied to them and they are cut to give access to levels. The third level down has a piece of wood that can be placed in to separate the cage.
The cage isnâ€™t painted or sealed, and the doors are made of galvanized wire. While I would recommend looking into a new cage when youâ€™re able, itâ€™s suitable for temporary situations. Itâ€™s also suitable for young or baby rats. However, I would suggest modification if itâ€™s going to be used long-term.
It include the drift-wood, tube, and box shown in the picture at the bottom. However, ladders and ramps may have to be situated for the upper three levels.

The cage comes with:








Two baskets â€“ one hanging and one floor basket. Both are relatively well-used. Floor basket is Zapâ€™s favorite.








One corner hammock, a soft tunnel, and a rectangle hammock. All home made. Corner hammock is chewed as shown) but itâ€™s Aliceâ€™s favorite if itâ€™s hung loosely. Soft tunnel is well-used and chewed, but also the girlsâ€™ favorite, especially when hung. The rectangular hammock is in good shape and not chewed at all.

The cage will also come with a brand new, un-opened container of baby wipes for cleaning.


Thank you for your time! We really don't want to rehome them, but we only have our rats' best interest in mind.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: 2 Girls w/ Cage & Accessories; 4 Boys ASAP - Michiga*


----------

